# keeping it clean



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

when I go into someone house....I unroll the rugs and keep there house clean:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Did this really need it's own thread?...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Did this really need it's own thread?...


one day we will meet  and guess what


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I always get nervous inside nice homes like that. I always have lots of plastic and zip poles. The house I am doing this week is FN spotless. Thank god they are out of town till monday.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> one day we will meet  and guess what


Come on Man! Really?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Just Google funniest MMA fight...

Couldn't attach from my phone...:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Come on Man! Really?


he dose not have to be an ass all the time...and I do want to meet him some day:yes: I would like to drink a beer with you:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

boco said:


> I always get nervous inside nice homes like that. I always have lots of plastic and zip poles. The house I am doing this week is FN spotless. Thank god they are out of town till monday.


working on two houses about 5 mins away from another...both have crack all over and popcorn ceiling with a mud and paint mix on the walls....fun patch work. I start off with my blade and mud pan and cut the cracks out, trying to keep the scrap in my pan. its funny all the crack are because there is no back fill. big gaps behind the tape and then someone fixed some of them with mesh over that:whistling2: so I back fill them all and ff to repair them:thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

The place I am at now is full of small cracks and most of the paper bead failed with every screw srumk out of sight. The biggest problem I am having is the primer never got sandded before finish paint. I swear you could cut yourself when running your hand down the wall. I hit every wall with 80 grit and Porter cable and still have to scrape with a 6". My first skim is full of chatter marks which ends up getting into second skim.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

also when a home owner see me put the rugs down they get so happy...and pass my name on to others:thumbup: been using my runners for 2 years now they have plastic on the back side and in the summer I lay them out on my driveway and clean them up with a water hose. 
some of them I move around when I am cutting cracks out then roll the mess up and un roll them outside....*keeping it clean:thumbsup:*


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

boco said:


> The place I am at now is full of small cracks and most of the paper bead failed with every screw srumk out of sight. The biggest problem I am having is the primer never got sandded before finish paint. I swear you could cut yourself when running your hand down the wall. I hit every wall with 80 grit and Porter cable and still have to scrape with a 6". My first skim is full of chatter marks which ends up getting into second skim.



that not funny that sucks...well if it was easy everyone could do it:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> when I go into someone house....I unroll the rugs and keep there house clean:thumbup:


I usually just dodge jobs that if its not new build!
Served my time as a painter so covered plenty of floors and furniture!
Best part about going 2 paint a room is when u get there and there is all the ornaments and sh*t still in the room,so then u become a removal man also!!:furious:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I usually just dodge jobs that if its not new build!
> Served my time as a painter so covered plenty of floors and furniture!
> Best part about going 2 paint a room is when u get there and there is all the ornaments and sh*t still in the room,so then u become a removal man also!!:furious:


Today i was a window cleaner, furniture mover and door knob fixer guy. Dont really mind as its by the hour. We cleaned up all day today. Total for 1 room Skim coat walls and 2 coat finish. Total bill $2900 painting $400 repair and skim $600.00 clean up and put crap back. . Now we just got seven more rooms to go. :thumbup:


----------



## MagicCityDrywall (Oct 10, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> one day we will meet  and guess what


what?


----------

